# El peligro de los teléfonos celulares



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2009)

Claro . . . lo esperable era el tema de la fritura del cerebro con las microondas   .

O el peligro que tu novia te lo agarre y te lo "de vuelta"  .

Pero no , el tema es el celular como arma   , si ya se que si Susana Gimenez hubiera tenido el celular en la mano y no un cenicero . . .   

Pero ésto lo posteo no para mostrar el avance tecnológico, sino para entender cuando en los aeropuertos nos quieren hacer pasar el Phonito por los rayos X , entendiendo el porqué uno se sentiría menos invadido.

Ahora no se anden persiguiendo cada vez que alguien pela un phono   .


YouTube - Cell Phone Guns; Deadly "James Bond"  Micro Weapon


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2009)

el problema no es el arma, el problema es LA PERSONA.
yo dedicaria energia en hacer un aparato que detecte HDPs.

en fin, a detectar HDPs , si quieren cuando tengan el aparato me avisan y yo les señalo donde ir , donde hay nidos :
senado
diputados
colegios electrorales
sindicatos
presidencia
pero tambien hay muchos disimulados por ahi.


habia puesto cosas con las que swe puede hacer mucho daño a la gente , sin necesidad de un arma de fuego, pero lo saque.........no es cosa de andar dandole ideas a los locos   

saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 28, 2009)

jajaja un detector de hdps , pero no vendria mal acoplarlo a la ametralladora con sensor de movimiento

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2009)

ahi va santiago, muy buen accesorio    para ese equipo .


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 29, 2009)

DOSMETROS, me tome la libertad de editar el post para agregar un vídeo mas didáctico. Espero que no tengas ninguna objeción.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2009)

NIngún drama Andrés , todo bién !


----------



## EzEkieL (Mar 29, 2009)

y si por medio de camaras kyrliam se examina el aura de la persona?

seria un metodo de detectar HDPs ?


----------



## santiago (Mar 29, 2009)

seria un metodo conveniente, yo armaria un ratometro, y un medidor de dragon con colitis, 
el primero se puede armar, examinando al aura, el segundo es mas facil jaja

saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

Si me pasan el movil por rayos X se me ioniza el sicilio de la flash y se me borran los 8Gb y la rom!

Una mier... paso el movil por ahi.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 23, 2009)

Veo difícil meter un AK-47 en un teléfono celular.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Bueno, visto que el tema se desvió hacia las ondas (que por cierto lo veo muy interesante), lo muevo a otro tema.


----------

